# Here we go again ...... service animals.



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

Look, I don't want to beat a dead horse, especially a service animal horse ... but, isn't it getting a little ridiculous? So I have allergies. I have no pets. Pet hair and dander will have my nose running and eyes watering and guess what, if you are my pax with your mangy dog and my eyes are watering as I am tooling down the freeway at 75, you are not safe. Neither am I. If the tears don't kill us, my sneezing will.

So where do we have to draw the line? Who dreams up this crap? These laws? Politicians in Washington who have never worked a day in their lives, that's who. I say they can shove it. If I show up and you think you are getting in my car, you nuts!

We need to take America back from the political class and I hope the new administration does. I'm all about folks having emotional support animals and since the election, there's probably plenty of tear-shedding folks who need an animal to hug. It's out of hand. Let your politician know!

Read these two links. Great stuff.

This is incredible stuff ... read and listen:

http://www.nbcchicago.com/news/loca...als-Growing-Problem-on-Flights-318728371.html

http://www.cbsnews.com/news/wisconsin-city-declares-kangaroos-arent-service-animals/


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

My sincere condolences for your watery eyes and runny nose. Life just isn't fair sometimes.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Maybe work somewhere else . Refusing service for people with service animal is illegal and makes you look stupid. 
Uber says that you can use a towel to put over your seat for service animals. Maybe you can request a cleaning fee if the service animal makes a mess. I wouldn't ask for a cleaning fee unless it's requires major services.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

It wasnt politicians that made this law itnis the actual disabled people that rallied together to get the law in place. Your watery eyes may seem tragic but not as tragic as someone that is blind who deserves to be able to go about their business like the rest of us. 

Theyd been discriminated against all the time. It is a burden to service them, there is no doubt but that burden is only a fraction of the burden they have to live being blind. 

I know not all service animals are directly related to being blind, but its the general point. 

You have an option: dont work in the service industry.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

unPat said:


> Maybe work somewhere else . Refusing service for people with service animal is illegal and makes you look stupid.
> Uber says that you can use a towel to put over your seat for service animals. Maybe you can request a cleaning fee if the service animal makes a mess. I wouldn't ask for a cleaning fee unless it's requires major services.


What's wrong with you people? So some bird needs a ride and he/she has emotional issues that requires that they have a dog to hug. What the hell about my severe allergies? You have any allergies? I bet not. Those of you who are so wise to comment about that I have to deal with this obviously have no allergies.

Where do my rights begin in this process? Don't I have a disability because I have severe allergies? So some snowflake has to have a dog to hug, yeah, I get that. But your rights end where mine begin.

I shall repeat myself, if you have a pet with you, you will not be getting in my car. I'll end the trip so fast it will make your head spin. And I will give you a 0 rating. I'm not going to endanger my safety because your feelings might get hurt.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

"It wasnt politicians that made this law itnis the actual disabled people that rallied together to get the law in place." Really, so some civilians got together and passed a law that we all must abide by? Wasn't the stuffy politicians in Washington? Hmmm I'm not sure about that. Incredible. Go take a civics class junior, you don't know what you are talking about.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Willzuber said:


> What's wrong with you people? So some bird needs a ride and he/she has emotional issues that requires that they have a dog to hug. What the hell about my severe allergies? You have any allergies? I bet not. Those of you who are so wise to comment about that I have to deal with this obviously have no allergies.
> 
> Where do my rights begin in this process? Don't I have a disability because I have severe allergies? So some snowflake has to have a dog to hug, yeah, I get that. But your rights end where mine begin.
> 
> I shall repeat myself, if you have a pet with you, you will not be getting in my car. I'll end the trip so fast it will make your head spin. And I will give you a 0 rating. I'm not going to endanger my safety because your feelings might get hurt.


Educate yourself before you start making ignorant rants to strangers on a message board.

You don't have to take pets or emotional support dogs. These are not service animals. You do have to take service animals both according to the ADA and Uber. Do some research on the difference between the three because you clearly don't know.

No, your allergies do not count as a disability according to the american disabilities act. It's pretty well documented. And no, it's not a valid excuse for denying a service animal according to the law.

With all that said, this isn't about politics. This isn't a liberal vs conservative thing. Your hero Trump and his administration have no say here. You're all over the place with these scattered thoughts and none of it makes sense.


----------



## Dontmakemepullauonyou (Oct 13, 2015)

Willzuber said:


> What's wrong with you people? So some bird needs a ride and he/she has emotional issues that requires that they have a dog to hug. What the hell about my severe allergies? You have any allergies? I bet not. Those of you who are so wise to comment about that I have to deal with this obviously have no allergies.
> 
> Where do my rights begin in this process? Don't I have a disability because I have severe allergies? So some snowflake has to have a dog to hug, yeah, I get that. But your rights end where mine begin.
> 
> I shall repeat myself, if you have a pet with you, you will not be getting in my car. I'll end the trip so fast it will make your head spin. And I will give you a 0 rating. I'm not going to endanger my safety because your feelings might get hurt.


I totally agree with you, just because they wrote that law up cause they are a bunch of cry babies needing service animals, like I get it some people have actual disabilities(blind, maybe ptsd from war or other major stuff) but these young cry babies these days need their dog with them everywhere they go is ridiculous.

What happened to every man/woman is created equal, so I have the same rights as you, so I should be able to avoid an allergy attack and say no I can't drive your cry baby ass sorry.

I don't have any allergies but I also don't like any random dogs in my car, so I end up faking I have allergies, cancel and move on let an ant take that dog and clean it's sh1t up off the seats.


----------



## unPat (Jul 20, 2016)

Willzuber said:


> "It wasnt politicians that made this law itnis the actual disabled people that rallied together to get the law in place." Really, so some civilians got together and passed a law that we all must abide by? Wasn't the stuffy politicians in Washington? Hmmm I'm not sure about that. Incredible. Go take a civics class junior, you don't know what you are talking about.


Nothing wrong with us . Sometimes you have comply with the law and other times use your big head.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

I have a severe allergy to cats. So when I go to a house that will have cats there, I take allergy medication. Works like a charm. If that doesn't work for you, there are shots you can take or you can not drive for Uber. But refusing a ride to someone with PTSD and a dog to help with that, or a blind person with a seeing eye dog is cruel.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

The last dog I took was a 50 mile trip and a 20 tip. The guy put a blanket down, the dog was very well behaved and I didn't even know he was there the whole trip. Funny I dropped them off at a friends transmission shop .


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

Don't like service animals?

There is a device out there that will create audible discomfort to dogs. My guess is you might see these popping up more and more as this debate rages on.


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

That's ridiculous. If you use a device like that, the dog will react. Service dogs are trained to react when something isn't right, prompting their handler to action. So, when a service dog to someone with PTSD reacts to something, and it's not the stimulus it's trained to react to, you're going to have a messy situation on your hands.

Don't like service dogs? Don't work with the general public. Or get over it.


----------



## Beur (Apr 14, 2015)

Willzuber said:


> What's wrong with you people? So some bird needs a ride and he/she has emotional issues that requires that they have a dog to hug. What the hell about my severe allergies? You have any allergies? I bet not. Those of you who are so wise to comment about that I have to deal with this obviously have no allergies.
> 
> Where do my rights begin in this process? Don't I have a disability because I have severe allergies? So some snowflake has to have a dog to hug, yeah, I get that. But your rights end where mine begin.
> 
> I shall repeat myself, if you have a pet with you, you will not be getting in my car. I'll end the trip so fast it will make your head spin. And I will give you a 0 rating. I'm not going to endanger my safety because your feelings might get hurt.


1. Emotional support dogs aren't service animals according to the ADA. If you'd taken the time to search the forum you would have come across a very lengthy thread where this is discussed and confirmed by a forum member (me) who took the time to actually call to speak with an ADA counselor.

2. If you are allergic you do not have to take the person with the dog according to ADA because you can't make reasonable accommodations to prevent your allergies from kicking in. But, according to Uber you must stay with the passenger until another Uber driver picks them up or they find another ride. Again a quick search of the forum would have revealed this information in the same thread mentioned above.

3. Funny you calling people snowflake, when you're acting like a huge snowflake in this thread.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ada-wars-pax-service-animal-vs-my-allergies.74244/


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

The key thing -- which will solve most of your issues -- is to know what the law *says* and what it *does not say*. "Comfort animals" and "emotional support animals" are NOT service animals, and they do not merit any accommodation.

And also know _*what questions* you can ask_ to figure out if an animal is a true "service animal" under the Americans with Disabilities Act...and what questions you may *not* ask.

You need to know that because there is a whole cottage industry online providing bogus "service dog credentials." People who *need* service animals *really need* them. I personally have seen a service animal save its owner's life. Knowing what to ask and what the answers should be will help you separate the legitimate service animals from the bullshit.

ADA is the law, whether you like it or not. You can choose to violate it if you choose -- this is a free country.

But if you do so, put your big boy pants on and accept the consequences like a man.

As far as your allergy is concerned, cdm813 gave you perfect advice in Post #10 above. If your allergy is *so* severe that you are going to go into respiratory arrest, you have no business being anywhere in the area with whatever animal sets that reaction off. Epipen injections get old quickly.


----------



## simpsonsverytall (Nov 6, 2015)

Learn how to lie and beat the system if certain laws bother you.

Uber has managed to build a $20 Billion company out of lying and beating the system whenever inconvenienced by laws.

As far as investing time, energy into the cause ? - There's much more to gain in this market, by being _pro_-service dog.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Dontmakemepullauonyou said:


> ... but these young cry babies these days need their dog with them everywhere they go is ridiculous


Actually, millennial snowflakes are NOT the demographic that does this. They do LOTS of other stupid stuff, but they don't seem to have discovered this particular annoying behavior...yet.

But they have real needs, and here's how you can help: 




*****
The group that *actually* insists on "comfort animals" is the _*>50 comfortably-affluent white lady*_ demographic. Some of them just must have "Snuffles" with them wherever they go or their souls just melt.

Now, "Snuffles" is not a service animal, but I fully understand their need for a "comfort animal" or "emotional support animal." In fact, I take one with me whenever I drive to help me with my driving/pax anxiety. She's the cutest little 11-foot Burmese Python you ever met -- really a sweetheart. Seriously.

So I tell my "comfort animal" pax the following:

_I'm right there with you. I also have a "comfort animal."_
_Fang is under one of the seats somewhere. It's been busy today, so I'm not quite sure which one._
_Your comfort animal is welcome._
_Everybody's gotta eat._


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

There are plenty of ways to weasel your way out of taking a service dog. If you are hell bent on not taking them, none of us can make you. I just dont get why you have to come on here to prove a point.

No one feels sorry. Either drive the dog or dont but dont act like your rights are infringed. Part of offering a public service is not discriminating.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Willzuber said:


> I shall repeat myself, if you have a pet with you, you will not be getting in my car. I'll end the trip so fast it will make your head spin. And I will give you a 0 rating. I'm not going to endanger my safety because your feelings might get hurt.


Just tell yourself you are not discriminating against the person with the disability, just the animal. 
When you find that zero rating button, let us know.


----------



## Willzuber (Aug 28, 2015)

cdm813 said:


> I have a severe allergy to cats. So when I go to a house that will have cats there, I take allergy medication. Works like a charm. If that doesn't work for you, there are shots you can take or you can not drive for Uber. But refusing a ride to someone with PTSD and a dog to help with that, or a blind person with a seeing eye dog is cruel.


What flavor koolaid you been drinking? So I am being cruel if I suffer from severe allergic reactions to pet hair and their dander? It's my fault? lol - seriously. It's no wonder America is in the shape it is in. Did you think that perhaps it would be cruel of the blind person to expect me to swell up, suffer, sneeze and tears flowing because I have to haul their mangy dog?


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

I wonder if there are service cats?


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

If i feel its not a service animal i simply pull away. Wait 5 mins then noshow them. Uber doesnt pay you enough to put up with this.


----------



## Uberdummy (Apr 6, 2016)

I only pick up disabled with guide dogs. Anything else is a bullshit story i won't tolerate. I also apply for a cleaning fee on these rides as i have to stop driving and go clean the dog hair out of my car.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Uberdummy how often does uber pay the fee for guide dogs? How much is the fee? Out or the last 10 fares i had with animals i only let 2 enter and canceller the rest. None were disabled and all were house pets out of a cage. Both were small and caged and going 30+ miles toward the airport where i wanted to go


----------



## Uberdummy (Apr 6, 2016)

20 bucks both times i filed for a cleaning fee. I have had pax try that "emotional support animal" scam on me so i'll transport them but i just drive off and force them to cancel the ride. Same thing with stupid parents sending their kids out alone.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

I am trying to understand. In ny state is it illegal to transport minors?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Willzuber said:


> What's wrong with you people? So some bird needs a ride and he/she has emotional issues that requires that they have a dog to hug. What the hell about my severe allergies? You have any allergies? I bet not. Those of you who are so wise to comment about that I have to deal with this obviously have no allergies.
> 
> Where do my rights begin in this process? Don't I have a disability because I have severe allergies? So some snowflake has to have a dog to hug, yeah, I get that. But your rights end where mine begin.
> 
> I shall repeat myself, if you have a pet with you, you will not be getting in my car. I'll end the trip so fast it will make your head spin. And I will give you a 0 rating. I'm not going to endanger my safety because your feelings might get hurt.


Being blind has been deemed a disability. Having an allergy has not been. You can do the same thing those with disabilities have done, lobby for your rights. You can pave the way for the AAA (American with Allergies Act).

Service Animals are not pets. They are Service Animals. There is a clear and distinct difference.



Willzuber said:


> "It wasnt politicians that made this law itnis the actual disabled people that rallied together to get the law in place." Really, so some civilians got together and passed a law that we all must abide by? Wasn't the stuffy politicians in Washington? Hmmm I'm not sure about that. Incredible. Go take a civics class junior, you don't know what you are talking about.


Civics class huh? It's called lobbying and that's what the group of people did to fight for ADA laws. You can do the same if you rally together others with allergies who wish to become a protected class.

I'm not much for excessive laws, but I understand why they needed protection. Many people, especially from reading the animal debates here on the forums, that do discriminate against them for their Dog. They need that dog to survive, to go about their business. They deserve to be treated like everyone else as well.



Fubernuber said:


> If i feel its not a service animal i simply pull away. Wait 5 mins then noshow them. Uber doesnt pay you enough to put up with this.


Thankfully this isn't a constant issue for drivers, I have yet to have a Service Animal request, but this is a sure fire way to get deactivated. You might get away with it the first report, but a second or more?

According to the agreement Uber settled on this topic, they will issue $25 credit to any Service Animal account holder who is refused service. Like I said, you may get away with the first report, but they aren't stupid. If they see a pattern of you getting close enough to a service animal for the notification to trigger and you intentionally sit there, avoiding the pax, for over 5 minutes to get the cancel fee - i hope you get deactivated with a quickness.

Not only are you discriminating against their debilitating disability but you are stealing money from them too? At the very least if you refuse to take them, cancel no charge them for crying out loud...



ChortlingCrison said:


> I wonder if there are service cats?


Dogs and Miniature Horses are the only ones that quality to become Service Animals.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

A


Willzuber said:


> Look, I don't want to beat a dead horse, especially a service animal horse ... but, isn't it getting a little ridiculous? So I have allergies. I have no pets. Pet hair and dander will have my nose running and eyes watering and guess what, if you are my pax with your mangy dog and my eyes are watering as I am tooling down the freeway at 75, you are not safe. Neither am I. If the tears don't kill us, my sneezing will.
> 
> So where do we have to draw the line? Who dreams up this crap? These laws? Politicians in Washington who have never worked a day in their lives, that's who. I say they can shove it. If I show up and you think you are getting in my car, you nuts!
> 
> ...


Accept service dogs ,or sleep with jail house rats !


----------



## Geno71 (Dec 23, 2016)

How big of an issue is that really is? I've been driving for almost 5 months and never had a single animal in my car. Granted, I drive on weekends and evenings, and maybe that makes a difference. How often does that actually happen?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> I am trying to understand. In ny state is it illegal to transport minors?


In every state you are not supposed to transport a minor unless they have an adult with them. Its an Uber policy.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Geno71 said:


> How big of an issue is that really is? I've been driving for almost 5 months and never had a single animal in my car. Granted, I drive on weekends and evenings, and maybe that makes a difference. How often does that actually happen?


Similarly, I haven't had a service animal request either in well over 5 months.

Personally, I wouldn't risk it, especially with how infrequently it occurs. This is a game not worth the risk, I wouldn't play...


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

steveK2016 said:


> Being blind has been deemed a disability. Having an allergy has not been. You can do the same thing those with disabilities have done, lobby for your rights. You can pave the way for the AAA (American with Allergies Act).
> 
> Service Animals are not pets. They are Service Animals. There is a clear and distinct difference.
> 
> ...


HAd a woman with a service duck on an airline recently.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> HAd a woman with a service duck on an airline recently.


Airlines are required to take emotional support animals, that cabs and ride shares don't have to.

I'm sure it was a cute duck...


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

Willzuber said:


> What flavor koolaid you been drinking? So I am being cruel if I suffer from severe allergic reactions to pet hair and their dander? It's my fault? lol - seriously. It's no wonder America is in the shape it is in. *Did you think that perhaps it would be cruel of the blind person to expect me to swell up, suffer, sneeze and tears flowing because I have to haul their mangy dog?*


The bolded sentence might be one of the most ridiculous statements I've read on the Internet in some time. And there are some ****ed up sentences on the Internet.

You shouldn't drive for Uber if you need an EpiPen every time you come in contact with a pet, because the law prohibits you from discriminating against someone with a service animal. If you are hellbent on driving for Uber, every time you accept a ping, call the pax and ask if they have an animal with them, and if yes, apologize and let them know of your condition and cancel the ride.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Willzuber said:


> Look, I don't want to beat a dead horse, especially a service animal horse ... but, isn't it getting a little ridiculous? So I have allergies. I have no pets. Pet hair and dander will have my nose running and eyes watering and guess what, if you are my pax with your mangy dog and my eyes are watering as I am tooling down the freeway at 75, you are not safe. Neither am I. If the tears don't kill us, my sneezing will.
> 
> So where do we have to draw the line? Who dreams up this crap? These laws? Politicians in Washington who have never worked a day in their lives, that's who. I say they can shove it. If I show up and you think you are getting in my car, you nuts!
> 
> ...


No pity from me. If I couldn't do a job for whatever reason, I would find another job. Or hire a lawyer and pave the way for your issue. If you keep this up, Uber will deactivate you, then you will be sitting there without a way to make money. I would just find another job while I had Uber as a crutch during my search. Good luck.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Willzuber said:


> What flavor koolaid you been drinking? So I am being cruel if I suffer from severe allergic reactions to pet hair and their dander? It's my fault? lol - seriously. It's no wonder America is in the shape it is in. Did you think that perhaps it would be cruel of the blind person to expect me to swell up, suffer, sneeze and tears flowing because I have to haul their mangy dog?


Just tell the people you don't accept any animals -- legitimate service animals or not -- and if they don't like it they can go complain to Uber.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> HAd a woman with a service duck on an airline recently.


Her doc must have been a quack!

(I know, I know...but I just couldn't resist!)


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Just tell the people you don't accept any animals -- legitimate service animals or not -- and if they don't like it they can go complain to Uber.


If only breaking company policy and the law were that easy.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> If only breaking company policy and the law were that easy.


Oh, it *IS* that easy. The refusal is simple. The consequences are more complicated.

But OP never know for sure until he tries it...anything less is just childish anonymous ranting on the Internet and means absolutely nothing.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

JimKE said:


> Oh, it *IS* that easy. The refusal is simple. The consequences are more complicated.
> 
> But OP never know for sure until he tries it...anything less is just childish anonymous ranting on the Internet and means absolutely nothing.


Agreed. Hopefully he's aware of the consequences of following that advice though.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> Agreed. Hopefully he's aware of the consequences of following that advice though.


Hopefully not. Does he seem like a guy you want representing us out there?


----------



## autofill (Apr 1, 2016)

Willzuber said:


> Look, I don't want to beat a dead horse, especially a service animal horse ... but, isn't it getting a little ridiculous? So I have allergies. I have no pets. Pet hair and dander will have my nose running and eyes watering and guess what, if you are my pax with your mangy dog and my eyes are watering as I am tooling down the freeway at 75, you are not safe. Neither am I. If the tears don't kill us, my sneezing will.
> 
> So where do we have to draw the line? Who dreams up this crap? These laws? Politicians in Washington who have never worked a day in their lives, that's who. I say they can shove it. If I show up and you think you are getting in my car, you nuts!
> 
> ...


Uber is a new type of business with drivers using their own personal car for service. There should be a distinction whether the law applies to personal vehicle as it's not a commercial vehicle for public access. That's like allowing service dogs into your own house against your will.


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

Willzuber said:


> What's wrong with you people? So some bird needs a ride and he/she has emotional issues that requires that they have a dog to hug. What the hell about my severe allergies? You have any allergies? I bet not. Those of you who are so wise to comment about that I have to deal with this obviously have no allergies.
> 
> Where do my rights begin in this process? Don't I have a disability because I have severe allergies? So some snowflake has to have a dog to hug, yeah, I get that. But your rights end where mine begin.
> 
> I shall repeat myself, if you have a pet with you, you will not be getting in my car. I'll end the trip so fast it will make your head spin. And I will give you a 0 rating. I'm not going to endanger my safety because your feelings might get hurt.


Dude...no need to be all postal about it. Get a doctors note verifying your severe allergic condition and you are covered. Keep it with you. Should you arrive to find your rider has a service animal, apologize and politely let them know your situation. Cancel and don't charge rider.


----------



## arcterus (Oct 31, 2014)

JimKE said:


> Hopefully not. Does he seem like a guy you want representing us out there?


Seeing as I am a cabbie, he's exactly the type of snowflake I want representing you guys.


----------



## Uberguy1 (Apr 14, 2016)

Willzuber said:


> Look, I don't want to beat a dead horse, especially a service animal horse ... but, isn't it getting a little ridiculous? So I have allergies. I have no pets. Pet hair and dander will have my nose running and eyes watering and guess what, if you are my pax with your mangy dog and my eyes are watering as I am tooling down the freeway at 75, you are not safe. Neither am I. If the tears don't kill us, my sneezing will.
> 
> So where do we have to draw the line? Who dreams up this crap? These laws? Politicians in Washington who have never worked a day in their lives, that's who. I say they can shove it. If I show up and you think you are getting in my car, you nuts!
> 
> ...


You are Incredibly insensitive to the struggles of people who are truly disabled. Furthermore, you risk getting your balls sued off. If you can't deal with having service animals in your car, which is your right, then you can't have a job that services the public. Why you would violate the Americans with disabilities act, risk your assets over a couple of dollars.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Hopefully not. Does he seem like a guy you want representing us out there?


Deactivation = Natural selection?


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

autofill said:


> Uber is a new type of business with drivers using their own personal car for service. There should be a distinction whether the law applies to personal vehicle as it's not a commercial vehicle for public access. That's like allowing service dogs into your own house against your will.


Its no different than saying I dont let black people in my store. You cant offer a service to the public and discriminate based on race religion or disability.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

cdm813 said:


> The bolded sentence might be one of the most ridiculous statements I've read on the Internet in some time. And there are some &%[email protected]!*ed up sentences on the Internet.
> 
> You shouldn't drive for Uber if you need an EpiPen every time you come in contact with a pet, because the law prohibits you from discriminating against someone with a service animal. If you are hellbent on driving for Uber, every time you accept a ping, call the pax and ask if they have an animal with them, and if yes, apologize and let them know of your condition and cancel the ride.


No amount of apologies will get you reactivated once you are deactivated for refusal of a service animal, and that pax will be $25 richer (Uber issues $25 credit for such violation)



JimKE said:


> Just tell the people you don't accept any animals -- legitimate service animals or not -- and if they don't like it they can go complain to Uber.


For a second I was like...



JimKE said:


> Hopefully not. Does he seem like a guy you want representing us out there?


...then I was like, I see what you did there...



autofill said:


> Uber is a new type of business with drivers using their own personal car for service. There should be a distinction whether the law applies to personal vehicle as it's not a commercial vehicle for public access. That's like allowing service dogs into your own house against your will.


New business model or not, you are providing a service to the general public.

Unless you are offering a service to the public in your own home, that analogy does not compare.

There were no laws or rules that specifically covered this issue... until Uber was sued for discrimination under ADA law... and settled.

There used to be a link out there with the settlement documents, but I can't find it anymore...



Freebyrdie said:


> Dude...no need to be all postal about it. Get a doctors note verifying your severe allergic condition and you are covered. Keep it with you. Should you arrive to find your rider has a service animal, apologize and politely let them know your situation. Cancel and don't charge rider.


Allergies do not exempt you from ADA law nor from Service Animals during Ubering.



Shangsta said:


> Deactivation = Natural selection?


Now we're talking!


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Similarly, I haven't had a service animal request either in well over 5 months.
> 
> Personally, I wouldn't risk it, especially with how infrequently it occurs. This is a game not worth the risk, I wouldn't play...


I think I have had only one service animal request and that person asked....are you ok with the dog....if not I can get someone else.

How can ya say no to that?


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

Facts:

1) Most service animals are BS. The blind, deaf, and crippled have legitimate service animals. No one else does. If someone needs a dog, cat, pig, whatever to go out in public or they will have an anxiety attack they belong in a mental institution, not a Uber vehicle. 

2) In life we have to put up with a lot of BS, and service animal laws are part of that. Know the applicable laws in any state you drive in. In my state the law is if any doctor says it's a service animal, it's a service animal and we have to transport them. 

3) Safety is always our primary responsibility and you do not have to do anything at all if you feel it is unsafe. That includes transporting any person or thing. But that said, if you cannot safely transport a legitimately disabled person with a legitimate service animal (i.e., a blind person with a cane and seeing eye dog) you can't safely do this job.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Considerate pax are the best


Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Facts:
> 
> 1) Most service animals are BS. The blind, deaf, and crippled have legitimate service animals. No one else does. If someone needs a dog, cat, pig, whatever to go out in public or they will have an anxiety attack they belong in a mental institution, not a Uber vehicle.
> 
> ...


Interesting concept of "Facts" you got there. ...

*NO* Service Animal is BS. None. That doctors note people are getting for their animals are more than likely for Support Animals. Support Animals are not as protected as Service Animals and there is a clear and distinct divide between the two.

There's a difference between Service Animal and Support Animal. You are not required to take a Support Animal, which is what is used for anxiety attacks, ptsd, etc. Service Animals are far more than just blind individuals. There are some service animals that can detect life threatening attacks soon enough so the person literally doesn't die. I'd say that's a pretty legit reason to have a service animal.

If you cannot safely do your job while adhering to this federal law, then you will soon no longer have to worry about it because you won't have this job much longer...

Now, are there a lot of people taking advantage of the law and pretending their pet is a service animal, there sure it! How to prevent this? I'm not sure, but I understand why they don't make strict provisions about identifying your animal as a service animal. I personally just wish it was more strict, but I don't make the laws...


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Considerate pax are the best
> 
> Interesting concept of "Facts" you got there. ...
> 
> ...


You're talking Federal law. We are required to adhere to the stricter of state and Federal law, and as I explained in my state of CT whatever a doctor says is a service animal is a service animal. That means the crazy old cat lady with an emotional support bobcat has to be treated just like the blind guy with the seeing eye dog. They don't even have to explain the nature of the condition or what service this animal is providing. It's a problem but it's the way it is, until further notice.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> Facts:
> 
> 1) Most service animals are BS. The blind, deaf, and crippled have legitimate service animals. No one else does.


Wrong. There are a number of other types of legitimate service animals -- stroke, seizure, diabetic emergencies, and I believe cardiac problems, just to name a few.



> 2) In my state the law is if any doctor says it's a service animal, it's a service animal and we have to transport them.


I hope you are as far off on this one as you were on #1. If you are right, that is messed up -- AND hurts all of the legitimate disabled people who actually need their service animals.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> For a second I was like...
> 
> ...then I was like, I see what you did there...


Just trying to tidy up the herd a little...


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Allergies do not exempt you from ADA law nor from Service Animals during Ubering.!


Wrong! As I said....if your severe allergies are verifiable and you have a doctors note you will not face legal action for refusing a service animal. You may have charges or a complaint brought but if your doctor backs you up you will not be held guilty. There are people that are so sensitive to animal dander they have to wear a mask when they go out. It can also trigger an asthma attack in those with the allergy. You can't just use allergies as an excuse...it has to be legit. Just like you can't just say your animal is a service animal...it has to be accredited with legit papers.


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> You're talking Federal law. We are required to adhere to the stricter of state and Federal law, and as I explained in my state of CT whatever a doctor says is a service animal is a service animal. That means the crazy old cat lady with an emotional support bobcat has to be treated just like the blind guy with the seeing eye dog. They don't even have to explain the nature of the condition or what service this animal is providing. It's a problem but it's the way it is, until further notice.


What are you talking about? Did you just make all of that up?

Post a link to those CT bylaws.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Freebyrdie said:


> Wrong! As I said....if your severe allergies are verifiable and you have a doctors note you will not face legal action for refusing a service animal. You may have charges or a complaint brought but if your doctor backs you up you will not be held guilty. There are people that are so sensitive to animal dander they have to wear a mask when they go out. It can also trigger an asthma attack in those with the allergy. You can't just use allergies as an excuse...it has to be legit. Just like you can't just say your animal is a service animal...it has to be accredited with legit papers.


Incorrect

http://rbgg.com/wp-content/uploads/NFB-v-Uber-Settlement_Agreement_Executed_w_Addenda.pdf

That is the actual settlement agreement between Uber and the NFB (National Federation of the Blind) that was approved by a Federal Judge.



Page 6 said:


> Uber agrees that Drivers, before they are given access to the Driver App, must expressly acknowledge that they have read and understood Uber's Service Animal Policy (as outlined in Section 5.A, below), which document shall state that Drivers have a legal obligation to provide service to Riders with Service Animals anywhere in the United States with *no exceptions*, *including but not limited to for reasons related to allergies or religious objections*.


You may not have legal actions against you, such as a lawsuit, but you can and more likely will be deactivated from Uber's platform....



Squirming Like A Toad said:


> You're talking Federal law. We are required to adhere to the stricter of state and Federal law, and as I explained in my state of CT whatever a doctor says is a service animal is a service animal. That means the crazy old cat lady with an emotional support bobcat has to be treated just like the blind guy with the seeing eye dog. They don't even have to explain the nature of the condition or what service this animal is providing. It's a problem but it's the way it is, until further notice.


Incorrect.

Cats, Bobcats, do not qualify as Service Animals. They may be considered Support Animals, but they are not as protected of a class as Service Animals.

I feel many of you are confusing Service Animals versus Support Animals.

Any animal can pretty much be a Support Animal, with little to no training requirements. A Service Animal is trained for a specific task. Only Dogs and Miniature Horses can become Service Animals. A random doctor cannot deem an animal a Service Animal.

Incorrect again, they do have to explain the nature of the task the animal is trained to perform

You are allowed to ask two things when faced with servicing a Service Animal:


Is that a Service Animal?
What task is it trained to perform?
That's it. You are correct in that they do not need to verify this with paperwork, that's the biggest problem with this law as many people will take advantage of that fact. I understand the reasoning for this aspect of it though I personally wish it were more strict, requiring the dogs hardness to have some kind of badge, or paperwork holder type deal...

But this is the nature of the law as it stands today. You are free to risk your income to whatever extent you are willing to risk it, but know that this is a segment of society that is highly litigious.

It doesn't happen often enough that it should be a huge concern for most of us, but I wouldn't play games with this... if you value your income generating aspect of being an Uber driver...


----------



## Freebyrdie (May 1, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Incorrect
> 
> http://rbgg.com/wp-content/uploads/NFB-v-Uber-Settlement_Agreement_Executed_w_Addenda.pdf
> 
> ...


Right...AS I SAID you will not face legal action. Never said Uber would not be a jerk about it.


----------



## Squirming Like A Toad (Apr 7, 2016)

EcoboostMKS said:


> What are you talking about? Did you just make all of that up?
> 
> Post a link to those CT bylaws.


I work in another capacity where this was an issue. No dogs allowed, but under legal advice we were told if anyone produces a note from a doctor stating the animal is required, the conversation is over, it's a service animal. Not only do they fine you, but they can force you to go to sensitivity training at your own expense.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I work in another capacity where this was an issue. No dogs allowed, but under legal advice we were told if anyone produces a note from a doctor stating the animal is required, the conversation is over, it's a service animal. Not only do they fine you, but they can force you to go to sensitivity training at your own expense.


Sounds more like a corporate decision to insure no mistakes are made against service animal laws. Instead of training it's employees to straddle the law, they tell them to go far into left field to insure no one violates it.

Smart move if you don't trust your staff to keep the company out of hot water.

But by Federal Law, that animal is not a service animal and ADA is applicable at the Federal level. If CT has stricter rules governing what can be considered a Service Animal and is loose with their application of such laws, then, well.... that sucks...


----------



## EcoboostMKS (Nov 6, 2015)

Squirming Like A Toad said:


> I work in another capacity where this was an issue. No dogs allowed, but under legal advice we were told if anyone produces a note from a doctor stating the animal is required, the conversation is over, it's a service animal. Not only do they fine you, but they can force you to go to sensitivity training at your own expense.


Then that's company policy - not state law. I don't know what legal advice your other business was given, but they're wrong. There is no state law that applies here. It's non-existent.

The same laws that apply in any other state regarding service animals also apply in CT. A doctor's note means nothing. The dog is either a legitimate service dog or it's not. And no documentation, vest, or doctor's note is required.


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

One of many.....


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

JimKE said:


> Hopefully not. Does he seem like a guy you want representing us out there?


If "us" is average uber driver, from how my passengers describe other drivers, I don't want many of them representing me. The only thing I represent while driving uber is me. Independent contractor me!


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

While i agree that service animals must have access to transport vehicles, i strongly believe we the drivers should be presented solid evidence that they are infact service animals. Until that happens i will not let in a service animal unless i am positive that the person they acompany has a special need


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> While i agree that service animals must have access to transport vehicles, i strongly believe we the drivers should be presented solid evidence that they are infact service animals. Until that happens i will not let in a service animal unless i am positive that the person they acompany has a special need


Unfortunately, that's not how the law and how Uber's agreement works. I hope you never have to find out the hard way, but this stance will get you deactivated, guaranteed.

There are legit service animals with humans that do not appear to have a disability, but their literal LIFE hangs on the balance of having the Service Animal with them that is trained to detect certain things before they become life threatening for the person.

By law, you are allowed to ask 1) Is that a Service Animal? (They are NOT required to PROVE IT!) and 2) What task was it trained to perform?

The second question is to weed out the people that claim a Support Animal as a Service Animal. If they reply "She's not trained, she helps with my anxiety" then you know it's not a Service Animal but a Support Animal and you can deny that ride.

But that is all you are allowed to ask. You are not allowed to ask for documentation or proof.

I'll take a few dog hairs that I can request a cleaning fee for then get permanently deactivated from Uber, replacing that income will not be easy...


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

I have driven several people with service animals including one with an animal in training. The person asked if it would be OK but I never even considered asking the others. One was a St. Bernard mix. Big dog! Brushed off a few hairs when they left and it's all good. I likely leave more pet hair in my car just from the cat hair on my jacket when I get in the car. Come on folks, it actually IS the law and not an Uber rule.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

We can not ask questions like that for fear of a 1 star rating. Everything wrong with uber, every time i refuse to talk to a crew of more than 6 people waiting for my suv, when i cancel the fare for them calling and asking "where are you", when i cancel a fare for them motioning for me to cross a double yellow and a dozen other situations when i hold my middle finger up to the passengers is a direct result of their rating system. A simple solution is to disable the riders ability to rate you before you start the ride but uber is too stupid to implement that. By the way the reason we are so willing to raise the middle finger to passengers is not because we fear a bad rating. It is because we must maintain a 4.8 minimum to get black and suv dispatch. At 4.84 rating you best believe i will leave anyone at the curb and drive away if i have any sign they are not happy before the ride even started


----------



## 75drive (Jul 6, 2015)

I've never had a service dog in my vehicle and I've never refused a dog provided the pax calls and asks permission. Visually impaired pax don't need to call . I like dogs more than most people anyway but no one is getting in my car with a ****ing monkey, chicken, llama etc because they say they get comfort from it! Take a ****ing pill or buy your own car cause you're not getting in mine with your donkey!


----------



## Jurgen Ringer (Jan 16, 2017)

Can I say something nice about service dogs? I know people who really need them, and did drive one just last week. I called the pax because the address was one of those buildings behind other buildings you can't find, and she mentioned that she was "visually impaired" and where to go. When I got there, she had several good guys looking for me who brought her out with her beautiful dog, they got in and we were on our way, no problem. The dog let me rub his head without there being any doubt about who was the important person in the car as far as he was concerned. But when we got to the destination it was an apartment complex and I did not have the first clue where was going to put her. But she did: "Watch for the fir hydrant, then go right til you get to the trash barrel and turn left"; I know she could not see those things, but she had memorized then somehow and got me right where I needed to go. Made me feel great to be able to work with her that way. And respect for her: None of this poor me, who's going to take care of me ; it was all "I know what to do, and here are your instructions. Drive her any day of the week and twice on Sundays.


----------



## TheWanderer (Sep 6, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Unfortunately, that's not how the law and how Uber's agreement works. I hope you never have to find out the hard way, but this stance will get you deactivated, guaranteed.
> 
> There are legit service animals with humans that do not appear to have a disability, but their literal LIFE hangs on the balance of having the Service Animal with them that is trained to detect certain things before they become life threatening for the person.
> 
> ...


Wait... You can get a cleaning fee if the dog sheds a lot of hair?


----------



## Red Leader (Sep 4, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> Wait... You can get a cleaning fee if the dog sheds a lot of hair?


Of course.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Shangsta said:


> In every state you are not supposed to transport a minor unless they have an adult with them. Its an Uber policy.


Not JUST "an adult." Has to be the app holder.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Freebyrdie said:


> Wrong! As I said....if your severe allergies are verifiable and you have a doctors note you will not face legal action for refusing a service animal. You may have charges or a complaint brought but if your doctor backs you up you will not be held guilty. There are people that are so sensitive to animal dander they have to wear a mask when they go out. It can also trigger an asthma attack in those with the allergy. You can't just use allergies as an excuse...it has to be legit. Just like you can't just say your animal is a service animal...it has to be accredited with legit papers.


If you're THAT allergic you wouldn't be able to transport ME after I petted my dogs and cats.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

I thinks it justified to refuse on one condition if you have allergies with asthma. My sister use to get bad asthma attacks because she was allergic to dog & cats. In all other case you got to accept


----------



## Jurgen Ringer (Jan 16, 2017)

uber fool said:


> I thinks it justified to refuse on one condition if you have allergies with asthma. My sister use to get bad asthma attacks because she was allergic to dog & cats. In all other case you got to accept


Driving service animals is part of the job. If you can't do the job, you need to find another.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

TheWanderer said:


> Wait... You can get a cleaning fee if the dog sheds a lot of hair?


I've never done it but I've heard of a few drivers on this forum that have claimed to receive a cleaning fee. It was more than likely the lowest tier cleaning fee of $20 but it is possible. I wouldn't take advantage of the situation and claim it every time, but if there's enough cleanup that I have to skip a ping or two to clean it up, I'll request a cleaning fee.



uber fool said:


> I thinks it justified to refuse on one condition if you have allergies with asthma. My sister use to get bad asthma attacks because she was allergic to dog & cats. In all other case you got to accept


Nope, it is not justified. Uber's settlement agreement specifically states that allergies nor religious objections will exempt you from the policy. By law, it does not excuse you either. You can remove yourself from the area if a service dog shows up to your office/retail shop, but the business cannot refuse service. Unfortunately, Ubering cannot benefit from this system as you are just one person and you must remain to drive the car. If you are allergic enough that this causes issues, either get proper medication that'll prevent an allergic reaction or find a job that doesn't require you to provide services to the public that prevents you from excusing yourself from a space that has a service animal present.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

The thing is some disabilities are pretty well hidden. So you can't always tell and asking about it puts the customer on the spot (try to see it from their perspective and getting asked and challenged every day about it - it would get old fast!). I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt and I don't mind. The only thing is I have a small vehicle so it can be a tight fit so I warn the rider if they are visually impaired. I just had one yesterday in fact and she was nice. No problems.


----------



## Combatvetuberrichmond (Nov 6, 2016)

I really hate ppl like this guy!!! I'm a combat veteran with PTSD I have service dog. I do not need him all the time but if any refuses ... You will be sued. I drive uber and no the dog don't ride with me. I need mosty need going crowed events. If some has a needs a service dog not support( different set of laws) not allowing to have it is like taking a blind man's cane....


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Combatvetuberrichmond said:


> I really hate ppl like this guy!!! I'm a combat veteran with PTSD I have service dog. I do not need him all the time but if any refuses ... You will be sued. I drive uber and no the dog don't ride with me. I need mosty need going crowed events. If some has a needs a service dog not support( different set of laws) not allowing to have it is like taking a blind man's cane....


While you have every right to your service animal i would gladly let you enter if that was your reason, the anger you feel should be directed directly at uber. I will not ask anybody any questions because doing so more often than not results in a lower rating. I will cancel the ride before i ask any questions in any situation that requires a question or objection before starting the ride. The only time i will let a service animal enter is when it is plainly obvious that the animal is infact paired with a person who depends on it due to a disability. Blame ubers rating system and minimum requirements.


----------



## uber fool (Feb 3, 2016)

Jurgen Ringer said:


> Driving service animals is part of the job. If you can't do the job, you need to find another.


I drive service dogs,rabbit,cat,mouse and for the right price i will shove a donkey in there,but here in toronto cabs that have the serious alergic asthma must provide a doctors note and they will not be dispatched service dog. Every state or province has a different law regarding this issues. Some serious asthmatic people may have a angle on this.As there asthma could be considered a disability or medical condition.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Combatvetuberrichmond said:


> I really hate ppl like this guy!!! I'm a combat veteran with PTSD I have service dog. I do not need him all the time but if any refuses ... You will be sued. I drive uber and no the dog don't ride with me. I need mosty need going crowed events. If some has a needs a service dog not support( different set of laws) not allowing to have it is like taking a blind man's cane....


PTSD Support Animals are not Service Animals, not according to Federal ADA laws. I don't know if Virginia allows for Support Animals to be considered Service Animals, however, Federal Law doesn't.


----------



## UsedToBeAPartner (Sep 19, 2016)

Jurgen Ringer said:


> Can I say something nice about service dogs? I know people who really need them, and did drive one just last week. I called the pax because the address was one of those buildings behind other buildings you can't find, and she mentioned that she was "visually impaired" and where to go. When I got there, she had several good guys looking for me who brought her out with her beautiful dog, they got in and we were on our way, no problem. The dog let me rub his head without there being any doubt about who was the important person in the car as far as he was concerned. But when we got to the destination it was an apartment complex and I did not have the first clue where was going to put her. But she did: "Watch for the fir hydrant, then go right til you get to the trash barrel and turn left"; I know she could not see those things, but she had memorized then somehow and got me right where I needed to go. Made me feel great to be able to work with her that way. And respect for her: None of this poor me, who's going to take care of me ; it was all "I know what to do, and here are your instructions. Drive her any day of the week and twice on Sundays.


Yep, I would love to drive this rider. Happy to help in any way I can. How does that old expression go .... "I complained that I had no shoes, until I met a man who had no feet"


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> While you have every right to your service animal i would gladly let you enter if that was your reason, the anger you feel should be directed directly at uber. I will not ask anybody any questions because doing so more often than not results in a lower rating. I will cancel the ride before i ask any questions in any situation that requires a question or objection before starting the ride. The only time i will let a service animal enter is when it is plainly obvious that the animal is infact paired with a person who depends on it due to a disability. Blame ubers rating system and minimum requirements.


Its not Ubers fault you refuse service dogs. You are making a decision not to. Dont make Uber the scapegoat. Wouldnt be surprised if you are deactivated if you continue your current practice.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Its not Ubers fault you refuse service dogs. You are making a decision not to. Dont make Uber the scapegoat. Wouldnt be surprised if you are deactivated if you continue your current practice.


It is 100% their fault. Had it not been for their rating system i would ask people with service animals pertinent questions. Because of their rating system i ask no questions.


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> Its not Ubers fault you refuse service dogs. You are making a decision not to. Dont make Uber the scapegoat. Wouldnt be surprised if you are deactivated if you continue your current practice.


And i dont refuse service dogs. I refuse people who do not "seem" disabled or needing the service animal because i refuse to ask them any questions due to ubers rating system. I dont give a shit if i get deactivated. This gig is here today and gone tomorow


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Willzuber said:


> Look, I don't want to beat a dead horse, especially a service animal horse ... but, isn't it getting a little ridiculous? So I have allergies. I have no pets. Pet hair and dander will have my nose running and eyes watering and guess what, if you are my pax with your mangy dog and my eyes are watering as I am tooling down the freeway at 75, you are not safe. Neither am I. If the tears don't kill us, my sneezing will.
> 
> So where do we have to draw the line? Who dreams up this crap? These laws? Politicians in Washington who have never worked a day in their lives, that's who. I say they can shove it. If I show up and you think you are getting in my car, you nuts!
> 
> ...


Emotional Support animals are NOT service animals, and are not covered by the law.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> It is 100% their fault. Had it not been for their rating system i would ask people with service animals pertinent questions. Because of their rating system i ask no questions.


It's not Uber or their rating system that prevents you from giving those with Service Animals the 3rd degree, it's the law that says you are not allowed to give them the 3rd degree...

There's two questions you can ask someone with a potential Service Animal, and I won't be afraid of a rating to ask those two questions.



Fubernuber said:


> And i dont refuse service dogs. I refuse people who do not "seem" disabled or needing the service animal because i refuse to ask them any questions due to ubers rating system. I dont give a shit if i get deactivated. This gig is here today and gone tomorow


There are many life threatening issues people face that require Service Animals that may not make the person "seem" disabled. If you could DIE if you don't have your Service Animal, I'd say that's a fair reason to always have your Service Animal with you and a fair reason to have fought for a law that prevents people from denying you service for having such Service Animal requirements.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Im alergic to [email protected] pax !  Lol


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> It's not Uber or their rating system that prevents you from giving those with Service Animals the 3rd degree, it's the law that says you are not allowed to give them the 3rd degree...
> 
> There's two questions you can ask someone with a potential Service Animal, and I won't be afraid of a rating to ask those two questions.
> 
> There are many life threatening issues people face that require Service Animals that may not make the person "seem" disabled. If you could DIE if you don't have your Service Animal, I'd say that's a fair reason to always have your Service Animal with you and a fair reason to have fought for a law that prevents people from denying you service for having such Service Animal requirements.


You keep repeating your self without reading what i said. I do not ask uber pax ANY questions before the ride. If i have to ask them a question the ride is cancelled and i am out. If you cant understand why then you do not drive in nyc and you do not drive a black car. End of story


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

If you go to the ADA website to excude a service animal we can only ask 2 questions.
"*Q7. What questions can a covered entity's employees ask to determine if a dog is a service animal?*

*A*. In situations where it is not obvious that the dog is a service animal, staff may ask only two specific questions: (1) is the dog a service animal required because of a disability? and (2) what work or task has the dog been trained to perform? Staff are not allowed to request any documentation for the dog, require that the dog demonstrate its task, or inquire about the nature of the person's disability."

Service animals will not cause a disturbance, they are not to bark (except once)

And:
"*EXCLUSION OF SERVICE ANIMALS
Q25. When can service animals be excluded?
A*. The ADA does not require covered entities to modify policies, practices, or procedures if it would "fundamentally alter" the nature of the goods, services, programs, or activities provided to the public. Nor does it overrule legitimate safety requirements. If admitting service animals would fundamentally alter the nature of a service or program, service animals may be prohibited. In addition, if a particular service animal is out of control and the handler does not take effective action to control it, or if it is not housebroken, that animal may be excluded."

So not to worry about legitimate service dogs, they are in control of their owner, and they are housebroken.


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

Willzuber said:


> Who dreams up this crap?


Liberals.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

RamzFanz said:


> Liberals.


Pfftt.. I know right. The audacity of those people to think Americans with disabiliites should have equal rights.


----------



## jp300h (Oct 5, 2016)

And for the record, I have ZERO problem with any service animal. The legit ones _typically_ have a vest type contraption that clearly labels them (not all though) I do have a huge problem with stupid ass people who feel the need to bring fluffy everywhere they go. I especially hate the "purse dog" fashion accessory made by Paris Hilton and her Chihuahua. Don't even get me started on the idiots who have the "baby strollers" for dogs. I have dogs and love them dearly, but they stay at home (other than the occasional trip to the vet or dog park)


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Willzuber said:


> Look, I don't want to beat a dead horse, especially a service animal horse ... but, isn't it getting a little ridiculous? So I have allergies. I have no pets. Pet hair and dander will have my nose running and eyes watering and guess what, if you are my pax with your mangy dog and my eyes are watering as I am tooling down the freeway at 75, you are not safe. Neither am I. If the tears don't kill us, my sneezing will.
> 
> So where do we have to draw the line? Who dreams up this crap? These laws? Politicians in Washington who have never worked a day in their lives, that's who. I say they can shove it. If I show up and you think you are getting in my car, you nuts!
> 
> ...


Everyone has a service animal now because everyone has anxiety, apparently.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Fubernuber said:


> You keep repeating your self without reading what i said. I do not ask uber pax ANY questions before the ride. If i have to ask them a question the ride is cancelled and i am out. If you cant understand why then you do not drive in nyc and you do not drive a black car. End of story


You will probably get deactivated like this fellow.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/wow-temp-de-activated-because-of-a-mutt.133133/page-2#post-2003201


----------



## Fubernuber (Jan 15, 2017)

Shangsta said:


> You will probably get deactivated like this fellow.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/wow-temp-de-activated-because-of-a-mutt.133133/page-2#post-2003201


I really dont care if they deactivate me. I care if they (uber) dont get deactivated though.


----------

